# CENTRAL VA-3 Y SABLE MALE-SOS!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From: Sylva <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, Jan 15, 2009 at 5:57 PM
Subject: Kai in Central, VA needs a place ASAP Sable male GSD 3.5 years old. SOS SOS
To: Sylva <[email protected]>



I have met this boy. I took the photos of the drunkard and junkies for owners. They pulled up in a beat up old truck with Kai in the back sliding back and forth in a crate. He had an old rusty chain for a collar. The owners were drunkards and junkies. Kai lived on 1500 acres and was kicked by the drunkard father and shot at. Rather than becoming aggressive, he became very timid. We found him a foster and the woman who proffessed to be a trainer was not. I had to go and escape proof her house as Kai initially had separation anxiety. He is a gorgeous dog who needs a stable environment with someone who will not disappoint him. He is very smart as most GSD's are and just needs a chance. 

The professed trainer has decided to move and will not be taking Kai with her so now at the 11th hour we need to find a place for him. Kai has coexisted with a cat, although it was not on good terms, and I would say no cats. He does play with the woman's other dog, which is a small terrier.

Please contact me if you can help with this dog.

Sylva
540 907-8890
[email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

He is beautiful... looks a little like Kerry's Bravo!

Tanja


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I can't see any pics becasue of the work filters, do you have some links?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

no...because this dog is not in a shelter or with a formal rescue...so there is no website. this was an email I received.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous guy!


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice looking guy. Sables are so beautiful.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bumping up this rescue case.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Be still my heart!!! He is one of the MOST GORGEOUS dogs I have ever, ever seen!!!!


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

He's beautiful!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

I can't believe someone hasn't snatched him up yet. I would in a heartbeat if it wasn't for the fact that we travel most all of the summers and two dogs would just be to much. He's gorgeous.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

he is gorgeous and it is so sad how he has been treated


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty!! And, it is awful how ugly those people have been to him. I hope he finds a forever loving home!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

what does the SOS mean after the subject? some one special


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I like Someone Special...that he is!











BIG BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This guy is gorgeous...I'm surprised there has been no interest...


----------



## nater1229 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am very interested in some getting some more information on this guy if he is still available, but the email address listed above keeps sending my message back as undeliverable. Any suggestions? Thanks

Nate


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh no...wait...there was a phone number listed...did you try that? 

Sylva
540 907-8890
[email protected]


----------



## nater1229 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was finally able to get the email to go through this morning, thanks. Unfortunately, she replied that she does not know what is being done with Kai at this point. That the people/rescue? that had him became difficult to work with so she is no longer working on his behalf.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for trying


----------



## JRguitar (Feb 22, 2009)

He is a very handsome guy! I would love to take him, is he well mannered...come out of his shell yet?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Where in VA is he?


----------

